# My 1970 Racer



## jnewkirk77 (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's an updated pic of my '70 Racer.  This is with the new rack and speedometer that I got for Christmas, as well as a replacement saddle -- yes, I went modern, but I have had such good results out of the air cushion model on my year-round cruiser, I figured, "why not?"

I just love this bike.  The more I ride it, the more I *want *to ride it.   Now if winter can hurry up and get gone so I can!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 27, 2016)

That is nice,the paint really glows. Cool that it makes you want to ride it,that is what it is all about.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, Campus Green gets a bad wrap but if you shine it up real nice it really pops. The tourist 3 speeds are always a blast to ride.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks! I really have enjoyed this one. I have three bikes that I use on a regular basis - this Racer, a Magna Rip Curl (the bike that got me back on a bike, four years ago) and an Electra Cruiser 1 that I bought last year. The Racer gets the most attention when I take it to work!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 2, 2016)

I love it. My Speedster is a sky blue color. Someday I will get around to posting a picture


----------

